

First 100 Pages of Aaron Swartz’s Secret Service File Released - rms
http://www.wired.com/2013/08/swartz-foia-release/

======
cjbprime
This article is a year old.

~~~
rms
Yeah, I saw it on boingboing and jumped on submitting the link but didn't
notice that boingboing posted it because of the one year anniversary.

------
Jun8
More pages were released later:
[https://redditjs.com/r/snowden/comments/2cwthy/foia_release_...](https://redditjs.com/r/snowden/comments/2cwthy/foia_release_963_more_pages_from_aaron_swartzs/)

------
frostmatthew
From August 2013 - you should edit the title to include the year.

